# Pregnant straight after miscarriage - no symptoms?



## scared

I had a missed misscarriage and d & c on the 7th February, am now pregnant (after about a million pregnancy tests one which said 1-2 weeks a week ago and now another says 2-3 weeks so hcg levels gone up) so about 5 weeks 5 days, and have an early scan in a week. Except for being a bit more tired, I don't seem to have any symptoms! i can't remember exactly when they started last time but im sure i was exhausted and had sore boobs straight away. Anyone else had this situation??


----------



## Smiler13

Hiya,

I am 14 weeks pregnant after recurrent early miscarriage and this time had very few symptoms except tiredness (and am always knackered anyway!) until about 10 weeks, every time I had a scan was convinced it would be bad news, but all was well. 

Hang on in there til that scan!

Best wishes.


----------



## Las78

Other than tiredeness my symptoms didn't kick in till 8 weeks hun x


----------



## jk28

Hey there, after 2 mmc's & fertility treatment I am finally pregnant & can honestly say that I really didn't believe it, (& am still in denial at 28wks) that I actually was. I had NO symptoms whatsoever & it was probably only around 8-10 wks that I felt exhausted. But had no sore boobs, no sickness, no extra peeing, nothing!! Hope this is a little reassuring for you.

Good luck
Jayne x


----------



## Mummy2Asher

im pregnant straight after an MC, i had no symptoms until about 8 weeks when i was hit with tiredness and that was the only symptom i got.
congrats on bfp! xx


----------



## Beadette

I have the exact same concerns hun. I am newly pregnant again after a MMC with ERPC on 8th Jan.

I don't have any real symptoms at the moment either and have been panicking but I suppose every pregnancy i different and symptoms are therefore different for everyone! I'm sure we'll be fine but it wont stop us worrying! lol x


----------



## Jox

hi, im pregnanct again after having my little boy 2nd january. HIs pregnancy had no symptons other than tiredness and so far this one is the same. Like with kasper i felt abit sick in first few weeks but that went by about 7 weeks and its the same again this time.

xxx


----------



## scared

Thankyou for all your replies! think im just panicking, just want it to be the end of the week for my scan now!! xx


----------



## gumb69

best of luck for your scan


----------



## Beadette

good luck for scan babe x


----------



## rainbows_x

I didn't have symptoms till 6 weeks. :hugs:


----------



## jess3012

Hiya,
I didn't really get any symptoms till week 8 and then i only got sore boobs.
I haven't suffered at all with morning sickness during my pregnancy and im now 30 weeks.
x


----------



## laura.x.x

(I wrote the first post but have made a new profile as I don't want the name scared anymore lol)

Had my scan and saw a heartbeat! Was amazing, at first I couldnt see anything and thought id been stupid n wasn't really pregnant! Now im extremely tired, have sore boobs and feel slightly nauseous, its great!!  x x


----------



## everthingX

Hi Hun, I'm in same boat too, just found out pregnant after MMC having ERPC in Jan, have no symptoms at all at min other than a little more tired. I'm early tho 4wks 3 days but keep saying on my posts I had really sore boobs last time and was zapped with energy, I feel more alive this time and truly wouldnt believe I am pregnant at all..

I'm sure all is well hun, there seem a few of us after MMC's do not have any symptoms this time. Congrats on BFP by the way!!! Great news, good luck with Scan. We've chosen not to have an early scan this time..Hoping to be lucky and make our 12 weeks, dont think I can face that waiting again. Good luck x


----------

